# Bud in Miami?



## dutchroller (Dec 19, 2007)

coming down to miami for winter vacation, wondering if anyone knows were i can get some piff.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 19, 2007)

Im goin there in early Feb for business.Been there before.Do not buy off the street buy from a known person but not off the street as they post alot of undercover setups and alot of dominican robers there.be careful and take your own if you can


----------



## goatamineHcL (Dec 19, 2007)

do people actually meet off the internet like your trying to do i would never never never never meet someone i met online to sell a bag


----------

